# I don't want my first dart frog to be my last!



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi i'm new to dendroboard because i'm new to dart frogs. I was at the maryland reptile show last weekend and bought my first dart frog. I bought a c.b. dendrobates azureus for 50 bucks and it came with a huge bag of frog moss and flightless fruit flies. He is about 1 to 1.25 inshes in length. He was a good size, not fat and not skinny. he didn't eat any fruit flies the first day I got him, he was probably just too stressed out. The second day since I got him I saw him eat a few fruit flies. I left the room and came back to find that many fruit flies were gone. The thing is he didn't being like being watched while he ate. I got him on Saturday and saw him eat on Sunday. I haven't seen him eat since then. I've been feeding him everyday and he won't eat. When I come back after putting the fruit flies in his tank. I find a lot of fruit flies gone. I gave him some pinheads today and he didn't eat any yet. He hasn't lost any weight yet, he's still the same size since i got him. Do you think he is just shy and eats behind my back? I put the food right by him and he just ignores it. He is a pretty active frog, always hopping about his tank. I'm just getting kind of worried, do you have any ideas or suggestions? This my first dart frog and i love him, i don't want him to die on me. Any links or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey its alright. Thats prefectly normal. I have had some Mantella viridis for a few months now and I have never seen them eat. I just got some tincs last month and they are just now letting me watch them eat. It takes them awhile to adjust to their new homes. Just give him time and keeping feeding him.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I think that you'll have to explain, or post a pic of your set up inorder for people to give you a answer. What size? Is there any hide spots? Temps? How many flies are you putting in at once? Normally azueres are pretty bold, but it may take some time for their boldness to come out. To many ff's may stress him/her out also!


----------



## bksbuddha (Oct 2, 2008)

Although I'm fairly new to this too, I've found that it does take them some time to adjust to their new surroundings & feel comfortable about coming out in the open. Just like most, they need to learn the routine. I usually have the light on for quite a while before I feed them. I do believe that they've learned that when the light goes on, it's just a matter of time before dinner is served. I like to keep a small clamshell w/a piece of fruit (apple, banana, etc.) to attract the FF/crickets &  provide easy pickings for my babies. Yet another way to entice them out into the open. I've also found that 1 1/2' is a good distance to observe them from, w/out making a shadow. My hermit crabs taught me much of "the art of observing". 
Hope your new Azureus gives you many happy years.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

A couple helpful links:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/14606-dendrobates-azureus-tinctorius-novice.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/25053-frog-safety-101-a.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/10513-fruitflies-101-a.html
Care Sheets - Dendroboard


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

You didn`t mention calcium or vits that your using. I hope the seller mentioned you need them.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't want to sound rude at all.
But did you just buy the darts without research before? 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm getting a big impression that you are at lost with all this.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Not too worried about him/her(sorry). I`m nore worried about someone selling frogs and flies and not knowing or telling customers about dusting. they can find out anything they need since they found here. Good first step to help you threw the beginner stage.
When I and others started there was no information to research in this country, well it was really hard to find before the internet.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

There is one cocohut and some live tropical plants for him to hide in. i did research dart frogs before i got him and i know how to care for them, i just didn't expect him not to eat! i have some calcium dust i can use, i just want him to eat some plain old ff's without powder before i add the supplement. just as an FYI i'm very expiernced with herps (i.e. box turles, bearded dragons, and newts) i'm just new to these frogs. I've kept bullfrogs, leopard frogs, and green treefrogs, i'm just new to darts as pets. I'll post some pics soon, i just need to find my digital camera.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

You will find that dusting the flies often times makes them more easily noticed by the frog.

As for supplements, it is important not only to use calcium but also a vitamin supplement to prevent nutritional deficiencies. I use and recommend the following:

Herptivite
Rep-Cal with Vitamin D3 phosphorous free

Use 1:1 at each feeding or alternate Herptivite one time, Rep-Cal the next. Personally I find that using 1:1 is a bit easier.

We see a lot of sad stories here where individuals either didn't appreciate the need to supplement, undersupplemented or allowed the potency of their supplements to decline...much to the detriment of their frogs.

Best of luck.

Bill


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

i'll try using the vitamin supplement. you have a point, the flies will be a lot more easily noticed by my frog. I was gonna wait til he starting eat when i would add the supplement, but you have a good point! Thanks Bill, oh yeah are you just giving my midwestdartfrogs as a link or do you own the place? If i could keep my azureus thriving i was thinking of ordering some Cryptophyllobates azureiventris from midestdartfrogs, you know the 5/100$ sweet deal.


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

this forum will answer all your questions if you can get the search function to work in your favor. Lots of leaf litter will provide your frog with a better sense of security. My azureus were timid for 6-12 months...but now at 16 months they are bold and are out in the open all the time. They will come out when they hear me come home and hear my voice....as they have learned the flies appear soon after that happens.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

see i never had that problem with any of my frogs. from the day they got home they were eating like champs anytime flys hit the viv. now at one of the shows i picked up 6 leopard geckos gave 3 to a friend and i took 3 and they didnt eat for 2 days after being in their new enclosure. so i know it does happen. i think your frog just needs to get use to his new home and will start eating in front of who ever, he just needs time.


----------



## AzureusRBoss (Sep 3, 2013)

Haha I have the oddest luck with dart frogs my first frogs are a male and female pair of very healthy vanzos which ate a half hour after I introduced them to their terrarium they act like I'm not around even tolerating me reaching into the tank like I don't exist lol they have not one health problem and are very bold, and people say thumbnails are for more experienced owners. These frigs are awesome and I need to change my username lol.


----------

